# 20 Gauge 2 3/4" Shot Size for Geese



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Last year my oldest son used #1 steel shot in his Remington 1100 while goose hunting. To date I haven't been able to find any 2 3/4" #1 steel shot at any retailer. I have found a company that will make them for me, but they require a minimum order of 10 boxes.

Here's my question:

How would 2 3/4" #4 HEVI SHOT compare with 2 3/4" #1 steel shot? In your estimation would #4 HEVI SHOT be an acceptable alternative? 

I mention #4 HEVI SHOT because to date I haven't been able to find #2 HEVI SHOT in 2 3/4" 20 gauge shells.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Remember the ol' adage of "for Steel, step it up 2 sizes" - for Hevi, You can go just the opposite way and you'd still be effective (and devastating).

so back in the day when everyone was throwin' 4's for ducks, on steel they'd go to #2's.

for Hevi: 6's are perfect for ducks, 4's perfect for geese.

2's would be overkill in my opinion. I'd want a better (fuller) pattern with the smaller size shot. 

you can only throw 1oz, right?


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Branta said:


> you can only throw 1oz, right?


That's correct - the #4 shot is a 1oz load.

Thanks for your feedback Branta!!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

#4 hevi's are deadly on geese, and OK for large ducks.

#6's will even take geese at closer range, especially if hit up up front.

I've made shots with my 3" 20 pump with hevi and smacked birds stone dead that I would not have taken with 12 steel.

FBD, Holland, MI


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

We took some kids out last year on a youth hunt and the one kid was really small for his age. He was going to use a youth model 20 gauge and had #6 steel shot. I was real leary but we brought them in close enough that he had no problem dumping birds. It was the best hunt of last year in my opinion.

Hevi shot is definately the way to go with that 20 gauge. It will extend your son's range and confidense. It is worth the extra couple of bucks, no need to have someone custom make you loads, at a pretty penny I am sure.


----------



## MIDUCKER (Jan 26, 2006)

Buy a box and pattern it with your son's gun. 4 hevi shot is fine for geese, but especially with a smaller payload the gun and choke's ability to pattern it is going to be the controlling factor. No matter how good hevi-shot (or any of the other hi-tech waterfowl shots) are, a 2 3/4 20 ga is small for geese.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

personally, I don't get too hung up on length of shell. not that it isn't important, but that as long as it's at least 1 oz (typical 20 ga. payload for fowl) regardless of 2.75 or 3", I'd think you'd be fine. if you give up 100 fps between the two, I'd be suprised. (plus speed is not as critical with hevi as it is w/ steel (lighter) for lethality)

and as pointed out earlier, I think this is one of the great things about hevi in that it really gives the 20 as much lethality (or greater ) than even some 12 ga recipes. Perfect combo for youth hunters (especially in autos - no kick) or females.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

I think I have told this story before but I love tellin it so here goes:

I was hunting 2 years ago with my son who was using my wifes 20 gauge 11-87. He was resting in the canoe when a duck started approaching. I said heads up ones coming in and he went to get up. I said don't get up shoot from there. He thought I meant shoot it now!! :yikes: Well he pops off a shot and as I am about to begin the scolding the bird folds up and drops. Stone dead. My buddy looks over and says it pays to be lucky. My son was all smiles.  I paced it off later and it was at least 55 paces. #4 Hevi shot works. Just my .02 worth. S


----------



## Gander Club (Dec 31, 2004)

I've used 20ga. #3 Kent Impact on gaint canadas and it works very well. On longer shots, +40 yds, you might need to shoot them twice, but it definitely works.


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

When my sons were younger and used a 20 they shot 3" #3 steel for ducks and #2 and #4 Hevi for geese. This is because I could not find any 2 3/4" shells in anything larger than #6.

This is the first year that Hevi came out and I called environmetal and ordered it direct from them because no one had 20 ga Hevi at all.

I did once see some 2 3/4" #1 steel advertised in the Knutsons catalog, but it did not say what brand so I opted to stay with the 3" shells as they were not having any problems shooting them.

#4 hevi kills geese without any problems, #2 hevi is more for late season birds.

#6 hevi does a number on ducks.


----------

